# معانى كلمات سفر المزامير



## sallymessiha (20 أغسطس 2013)

*[FONT=&quot]معانى كلمات سفر المزامير [/FONT]*​

​





*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot](أ)[/FONT]*​

*v **آجال : مفردها أجل ، انظر أجل . ( أجل : الوقت المحدد لانتهاء العمر . ) ( مز 31 : 15 )*
*v **ائتزر : انظر مآزر . ( مآزر : مفردها مئزر و هو ثوب يحيط بالنصف الأسفل من البدن . ) . ( مز 93 : 1 )*
*v **أئن : أتأوه . ( مز 38 : 8 )*
*v **أبرُّ : أوفى بما تعهدت به . ( مز 119 : 106 )*
*v **أبراج : مفردها برج ، و هو الحصن المبنى فوق السور . ( مز 48 : 12 )*
*v **ابنة صهيون : مدينة أورشليم . ( مز 9 : 14 )*
*v **أبواب الموت : طرق الموت ، كناية عن خطر الموت . ( مز 9 : 13 ) *
*v **أتدرج : أتقدم ، و المقصود هنا : أقودهم . ( مز 42 : 4 )*
*v **أتعلل : المقصود هنا : أشارك . ( مز 141 : 4 )*
*v **أتفرس : أنظر بتدقيق و تأمل . ( مز 27 : 4 )*
*v **أَتـَفـَطـَّن : أحصل على الفهم . ( مز 119 : 104 )*
*v **أتلام : مفردها تلم ، انظر تلم . ( تلم : خط يحفره المحراث . ) . ( مز 65 : 10 )*
*v **اجبر : أصلح . ( مز 60 : 2 )*
*v **احتماء : اتقاد ، احتداد . ( مز 124 : 3 )*
*v **أحمياءك : الذين فى حمايتك . ( مز 83 : 3 )*
*v **أخاديد : مفردها أخدود ، و هى الحفرة المستطيلة فى الأرض .(مز 65 : 10)*
*v **أُذوِّب : أُغرِق . ( مز 6 : 6 )*
*v **أرتاج : أبواب و مداخل كبيرة . ( مز 24 : 7 )*
*v **ارتجت : ضجـَّت ، هاجت . ( مز 2 : 1 )*
*v **أرض السكوت : المقصود بها القبور . ( مز 94 : 17 )*
*v **أرعَد : دوَّى كالرعد . ( مز 29 : 3 )*
*v **استوت : نُصِبت ، استقرت ، أقيمت . ( مز 122 : 5 )*
*v **أَسِنـَّة : رماح . ( مز 57 : 4 )*
*v **أسنمة : مفردها سنام ، و هو الجزء المرتفع فى ظهر الجمل و تشير هنا : إلى جبل متعدد القمم . ( مز 68 : 15)*
*v **أشراف : مفردها شريف ، و هو العظيم. ( مز 113 : 8 )*
*v **أشرع : سدِّد ، صوِّب . ( مز 35 : 3 )*
*v **أَصُف : المقصود هنا : أُعدِّد . ( مز 50 : 21 )*
*v **أظلع : أسقط ، أتعثر . ( مز 38 : 17)*
*v **أعتدة : مفردها عتود ، و هو التيس القوى . ( مز 50 : 9 )*
*v **أعجم / أعاجم : الأعجم هو الغريب الأجنبى . ( مز 114 : 1 ) *
*v **أعضِب : أقطع ، أكسر . ( مز 75 : 10 )*
*v **أفطن : أدرك ، أفهم . (مز 119 : 95) *
*v **أفغر : افتح واسعاً . ( مز 81 : 10 )*
*v **أقاصى : أطراف بعيدة . ( مز 2 : 8 )*
*v **اقتصر : ابعد ، تغاضى . ( مز 39 : 13 )*
*v **أقفية : مفردها قفا ، و هو الظهر . ( مز 18 : 40 )*
*v **اكتنفتنى : أحاطت بى من كل جهة ، حاصرتنى . ( مز 18 : 4 )*
*v **إلفى : صاحبى الحميم .(مز 55 : 13)*
*v **ألهج : أتأمل ، أتفكر باستمرار . ( مز 63 : 6 )*
*v **إمام : قائد . ( مز 4 : ع )*
*v **امتزت عجباً : صُنعت بإعجاز ، أُبدعت. ( مز 139 : 14 ) *
*v **أمضى : أصدر ، نفـَّد . ( مز 9 : 16 )*
*v **أمقت : لأكره ، أُبغض . ( مز 139 : 21 ) *
*v **أمواه : مياه كثيرة . ( مز 33 : 7 ) *
*v **انتخست : وخزت . ( مز 73 : 21 )*
*v **انتشبت : عَلِقـَت . ( مز 9 : 15 )*
*v **انتفضت : ارتعشت ، اضطربت . ( مز 109 : 23 )*
*v **إنشائى : شعرى ، قصائدى . ( مز 45 : 1 )*
*v **أهراء : مفردها هـُرْى ، و هو مخزن حبوب أو غلال ( مستودع ) . ( مز 33 : 7 )*
*v **أهرقوا : سفكوا . ( مز 106 : 38 ) *
*v **إيـَّل / أيائل : الإيـَّل هو الحيوان المعروف بتيس الجبل ، و يشبه الغزال. ( مز 18 : 33 )*
*v **أيلـَة الصبح : اصطلاح للحن معروف . ( مز 22 : ع ) 

**[FONT=&quot](ب) 

[/FONT]**v **باب : المقصود هنا : ساحة القضاء . ( مز 127 : 5 )*
*v **باطن : أعماق الإنسان و أفكاره الداخلية . ( مز 49 : 11 )*
*v **بُر : قمح ، حنطة . ( مز 65 : 13 )*
*v **براثن : مخالب ، أظافر ، و المقصود : قوته . ( مز 10 : 10 )*
*v **برى : برئ . ( مز 10 : 8 )*
*v **بلايا : مفردها بلية ، و هى المصيبة . ( مز 34 : 19 )*
*v **بنات آوى : انظر ابن آوى . ( ابن آوى : حيوان من فصيلة الكلاب أكبر من الثعلب حجماً و أصغر من الذئب . ) . ( مز 63 : 10 )*
*v **بوار : هلاك ، خداع . ( مز 73 : 18 )*
*v **بوطة : فرن لصهر المعادن . ( مز 12 : 6 ) **[FONT=&quot]

(ت) 

[/FONT]**v **تئنين : تنزعجين ، تضطربين . ( مز 42 : 5 )*
*v **تبجيل : تعظيم . ( مز 66 : 17 )*
*v **تبكم : تخرس . ( مز 31 : 18 )*
*v **تتعطف : تكتسى . ( مز 65 : 13 )*
*v **تتغافى : تغمض عينيك ، تنام . ( مز 44 : 23 )*
*v **تتقلقل : تهتز ، تنزلق .(مز 18 : 36)*
*v **تتملق : تتودد بكلام معسول . ( مز 66 : 3 )*
*v **تتمنطق : تلبسها كمنطقة ( أى كحزام). ( مز 76 : 10 )*
*v **تجيش : تزبد ( رغوة البحر البيضاء ). ( مز 46 : 3 )*
*v **تحللها : تلينها . ( مز 65 : 10 )*
*v **تخدر : تضعف ، تكِل . ( مز 77 : 2 )*
*v **تدخن : تشير إلى : غضب الله . ( مز 80 : 4 )*
*v **ترتاع : تنزعج بشدة . ( مز 104 : 29 )*
*v **تُرحِّب : تُوسِّع . ( مز 119 : 32 ) *
*v **ترصد : تربص . ( مز 56 : 6 )*
*v **ترنح : تمايل من السُكر .(مز 60 : 3)*
*v **تزكو : تكون بلا لوم ، نقيـَّاً . ( مز 51 : 4 ) *
*v **تستعل : لم تستعل = لم تتكبر . ( مز 131 : 1 )*
*v **تسوَّرتُ : اخترقتُ ، تسلقت . ( مز 18 : 29 )*
*v **تعثير : يجعلوننى أعثر و أسقط . ( مز 140 : 4 ) *
*v **تعج : تهيج . ( مز 46 : 3 ) *
*v **تعهدته : تفقدته ، لاحظته . ( مز 17 : 3 )*
*v **تغشانى : تحيط بى ، تغطينى . ( مز 139 : 11 )*
*v **تفتقده : تهتم به . ( مز 8 : 4 )*
*v **تُفـَوِّق : تعد السهم فى الوتر و تصوب نحو الهدف . ( مز 21 : 12 ) *
*v **تقاولوا : يختلقون أقوالاً . ( مز 71 : 10 ) *
*v **تكتنفنى : تحيط بى . ( مز 32 : 7 )*
*v **تلاثما : تعانقا و قبـَّل كل منهما الآخر . ( مز 85 : 10 )*
*v **تلقاء : نحو ، تجاه . ( مز 21 : 12 )*
*v **تمرمروا : المقصود هنا : تذمروا . ( مز 106 : 25 )*
*v **تمنطقنى : تلبسنى المنطقة ( أى الحزام ) . ( مز 18 : 39 ) *
*v **تنب : تطيش ، تخيب فلا تصيب الهدف. ( مز 58 : 7 )*
*v **تنشب : تـُمسك ، تعلق . ( مز 35 : 8)*
*v **تنويهات : مدح ، تعظيم ، تسبيح الله . ( مز 149 : 6 )*
*v **تهممنى : لاحقنى ، طاردنى . ( مز 56 : 2 ) *
*v **تورطت : وقعت فى ورطة . ( مز 9 : 15 )*
*v **تيه : صحراء لا علامة فيها يُهتدى بها. ( مز 107 : 40 ) *
*v **تـَيِّهْهُمْ : فرِّقهم ، بدِّدهم . ( مز 59 : 11 ) **[FONT=&quot]

(ج)
[/FONT]*
*v **جبلتنا : خِلقتنا ، طَبْعِنا . ( مز 103 : 14 )*
*v **جنية : آلة موسيقية وترية . ( مز 8 : ع ) *
*v **جزعت : خِفـْتُ . ( مز 119 : 120 )*
*v **جُلِّ : قش ناعم . ( مز 83 : 13 )*
*v **جُلـُّهم : معظمهم . ( مز 68 : 27 ) *
*v **جُمـَّاع : حشود العابدين . ( مز 42 : 4 )*
*v **جميز : شجرة ضخمة معمرة . ( مز 78 : 47 ) **[FONT=&quot]

(ح)
[/FONT]*
*v **حاقت : أحاطت ، أطبقت . ( مز 18 : 5 )*
*v **حال : وقت ، عِند . ( مز 76 : 7 )*
*v **حبال : أداة قياس تستخدم فى تقسيم الأراضى . ( مز 16 : 6 )*
*v **حبال الموت : شراك أو شباك الموت . ( مز 18 : 4 )*
*v **حبال الهاوية : شراك أو شباك الموت . ( مز 18 : 5 )*
*v **حُبر : جرح لم يلتئم و لم يبرأ . ( مز 38 : 5 )*
*v **حجلته : مخدعه . ( مز 19 : 5 )*
*v **حرقوا : صرُّوا بأسنانهم . ( مز 35 : 16 )*
*v **حظياتك : نساؤك المفضلات . ( مز 45 : 9 ) *
*v **حلزون : حيوان رخو يعيش فى صدفة. ( مز 58 : 8 )*
*v **حَلق : مداخل الفم و الحنجرة . ( مز 5 : 9 )*
*v **حمأة : وحل مختلط بالقاذورات . ( مز 40 : 2 )*
*v **حمامة البكماء : الأرجح أنه اسم لحن معين يرنم به المزمور . ( مز 56 : ع) *
*v **حمية : حدة ، أو شدة الغضب . ( مز 119 : 53 )*
*v **حواة : مفردها حاوى ، و هو الذى يرقى الحية و يسحرها . ( مز 58 : 5) **[FONT=&quot]

(خ) 

[/FONT]**v **خاصرتى : وسط الإنسان ، و قد ترجمت نفس الكلمة العبرية إلى : كليتين . ( مز 38 : 7 )*
*v **خبز السماء : المقصود به : المن . ( مز 105 : 40 )*
*v **خـَدِرْت : خرت ، ضعفت ، وهنت . ( مز 38 : 8 )*
*v **خِرَب : خرائب . ( مز 74 : 3 )*
*v **خرب : المقصود هنا : عجائب . ( مز 46 : 8 )*
*v **خزَّاف : صانع الأوانى الخزفية ( الفخارية ) . (مز 2 : 9 )*
*v **خـَسـَفـَت : ضعفت ، كلـَّت . ( مز 31 : 9 )*
*v **خوافيه : ريشات فى باطن جناح الطائر فإذا ضم جناحيه خفيت . ( مز 91 : 4) 

**[FONT=&quot](د) 

[/FONT]**v **داحرهم : طاردهم ، مبعدهم ، و اندحر العدو أى انهزم . ( مز 35 : 5 )*
*v **دبابات : المقصود هنا : حيوانات بحرية . ( مز 104 : 25 )*
*v **دحر : دفع ، طرح أرضاً . ( مز 36 : 12 )*
*v **دحوراً : دفعاً ، طرحاً للأرض . ( مز 118 : 13 )*
*v **دسم بيتك : المقصود بها : خيرات البيت . ( مز 36 : 8 ) *
*v **دعة : وداعة . ( مز 45 : 5 )*
*v **دواهى : أهوال ، مصائب . ( مز 73 : 19 )**[FONT=&quot]

(ذ) 

[/FONT]**v **ذارفة : سائلة ، منهمرة . ( مز 72 : 6 ) *
*v **ذَرَّيت : بددت ، فرقت .( مز 44 : 11)*
*v **ذريت : تشير هنا إلى : الفحص و الاختبار . ( مز 139 : 3 )*
*v **ذموم : سوء . ( مز 17 : 3 ) *
*v **ذوات الأوتار : آلات موسيقية وترية مثل العود و القيثارة . ( مز 4 : ع )*
*v **ذوات النفخ : آلات موسيقية هوائية ينفخ فيها مثل المزمار . ( مز 5 : ع ) 

**[FONT=&quot](ر) 

[/FONT]**v **راقى / راقين : الراقى هو حاوى ، ساحر . ( مز 58 : 5 )*
*v **رجفت : ارتعدت ، ارتعشت . ( مز 6 : 2 )*
*v **رجل لسانٍ : سليط اللسان . ( مز 140 : 11 )*
*v **رُقِمْت : صُوِرت ، شـُكِلت ، كُوِنت . ( مز 139 : 15 )*
*v **رقى : سحر . ( مز 58 : 5 )*
*v **رمضاء : أرض جافة قاحلة من شدة الشمس . ( مز 68 : 6 )*
*v **ريا : فائضاً . ( مز 23 : 5 ) **[FONT=&quot]

(ز) 

[/FONT]**v **زاغ : ضل . ( مز 14 : 3 )*
*v **زغل : نفاية ، شوائب . ( مز 119 : 119 )*
*v **زفير : تأوه من شدة الغم . ( مز 22 : 1 ) *
*v **زكيت : طهرت . ( مز 73 : 13 ) *
*v **زلق : زلل . ( مز 56 : 13 ) *
*v **زلقاً : أملس بحيث لا تثبت القدم عليه . ( مز 35 : 6 ) *
*v **زها : نبت و ارتفع . ( مز 92 : 7 )*
*v **زوبعة : إعصار ، ريح تهب فى إتجاه دائرى . ( مز 77 : 18 )**[FONT=&quot]

(س) 

[/FONT]**v **سَرَّتك : أدخلت السرور إلى قلبك . ( مز 45 : 8 )*
*v **سلاه : ربما تشير إلى : توقف الموسيقى مع استمرار الترنيم أو العكس ، أو توقف كلاهما معاً . ( مز 3 : 2 ) *
*v **سلب : غنيمة ، و المقصود هنا : الجبال الشامخة . ( مز 76 : 4 )*
*v **سلوا : أخرجوا السيف من غمده . ( مز 37 : 14 )*
*v **سمينى الأرض : المقصود هنا : عظماء الأرض أو الأغنياء . ( مز 22 : 29 )*
*v **سِنـَة : نوم ، نعاس . ( مز 76 : 5 )*
*v **سنوا : جعلوها حادة . (مز 140 : 3) *
*v **سنونة : طائر صغير الحجم يبنى عشه من الطين فى المساكن و دور العبادة - له صوت موسيقى جميل . ( مز 84 : 3 ) *
*v **سهد : أرق ، عدم نوم . (مز 63 : 6)*
*v **سهل : المقصود هنا : أرض آمنة . ( مز 26 : 12 ) *
*v **سوسن : المقصود هنا : آلة موسيقية أو لحن . ( مز 45 : ع )

**[FONT=&quot](ش) 

[/FONT]**v **شاخت : ضعفت ، وهنت من الكبر . ( مز 6 : 7 )*
*v **شارقة : شجرة خضراء متأصلة . ( مز 37 : 35 )*
*v **شبيبة : شباب ذكور . (مز 127 : 4) *
*v **شجوية : ربما كان المقصود : لحن حزين أو قصيدة حزينة . ( مز 7 : ع )*
*v **شحم الحنطة : بمعنى : أجود الحنطة ( القمح ) . ( مز 81 : 16 )*
*v **شعراء : مكسوة بالشعر . (مز 68 : 21 ) *
*v **شهد / شهاد : الشهد هو عسل فى أقراص الشمع . ( مز 19 : 10 ) *

*[FONT=&quot](ص)[/FONT]*

*v **صَفَّ : إفحص ، نقّ . ( مز 26 : 2 )*
*v **صقل : جعل الشئ أملس مصقولاً ، و تشير هنا المكر و الخداع . ( مز 5 : 9 )*
*v **صِل : نوع من الأفاعى السامة . ( مز 58 : 4 )*
*v **صوار : قطيع . ( مز 68 : 30 )*
*v **صوت الصور : آلة موسيقية عبارة عن بوق مصنوع من قرن حيوان كان يستخدمه الكهنة فى العبادة . ( مز 150 : 3 ) *
*v **صُوِّرت : وُلدت . ( مز 51 : 5 ) **[FONT=&quot](ض) [/FONT]*
*v **ضربى : ما تعرض له من ضربات . ( مز 38 : 5 ) **[FONT=&quot]

(ط)

[/FONT]**v **طامية : غامرة . ( مز 124 : 5 )*
*v **طمت : غمرت ، جاشت . ( مز 38 : 4 )**[FONT=&quot]

(ظ) 

[/FONT]**v **ظلعى : عرجى ، و تشير هنا إلى السقوط و الزلل . ( مز 35 : 15 ) 

**[FONT=&quot](ع)

[/FONT]**v **عادلون : حائدون ، متحولون ، مائلون. ( مز 125 : 5 ) *
*v **عال و دون : شرفاء و أدنياء . ( مز 49 : 2 ) *
*v **عثر : سقط ، زل . ( مز 27 : 2 )*
*v **عجت : هاجت . ( مز 46 : 6 )*
*v **عجيج : هياج . ( مز 65 : 7 )*
*v **عديلى : نظيرى . ( مز 55 : 13 )*
*v **عسراً : فى شدة و ضيق .(مز 60 : 3) *
*v **عشب السطوح : العشب الذى ينبت على السطح الطينى و يجف قبل أن يقلع . ( مز 129 : 6 )*
*v **عطفت : وجهت ، أملتُ . ( مز 119 : 112 )*
*v **عقبا : مثنى عقب ، و هو أسفل القدم أو الكعب . (مز 18 : 36 )*
*v **عكرها : ما بها من رواسب . (مز 75 : 8 )*
*v **علاليه : الطبقات العليا من السماء . ( مز 104 : 3 )*
*v **عنوا : اعترضوا ، قاوموا . ( مز 78 : 41 ) 

**[FONT=&quot](غ) 

[/FONT]**v **غداة / غدوات : الغداة هى الصباح الباكر، ما بين الفجر و طلوع الشمس . ( مز 5 : 3 )*
*v **غـُشىَ : أغمى . ( مز 61 : 2 )*
*v **غشانى : غطانى ، حل بى . ( مز 55 : 5 ) *
*v **غطاريس : مفردها غطرسة ، و تعنى تكبر و المقصود هنا : الآلهة الكذبة . ( مز 40 : 4 )*
*v **غيث / غيوث : الغيث هو سيول ، أمطار كثيرة . ( مز 72 : 6 ) **[FONT=&quot]

(ف) 

[/FONT]**v **فاك : فمك . ( مز 81 : 10 )*
*v **فرط : أسرع ، عجَّل .( مز 106 : 33 )*
*v **فرير : ولد البقرة الوحشية . ( مز 29 : 6 )*
*v **فصمتها : شرختها ، صدعتها . ( مز 60 : 2 )*
*v **فلاح : نجاح ، نجاة . ( مز 68 : 6 )*
*v **فـَلـَك : النجوم و الكواكب . ( مز 19 : 11 )*
*v **فلك قوته : سماء عزته .(مز 150 : 1)*
*v **فوَّق / فـَوَّقوا : أعدوا السهم فى الوتر و صوبوه نحو الهدف . ( مز 11 : 2 ) 

**[FONT=&quot](ق) 

[/FONT]**v **قابض قرعتى : ممسك بقبضة اليد و تشير إلى : الحفظ و الضمان . ( مز 16 : 5 )*
*v **قاحت : تكوَّن فيها القبح أى : الصديد . ( مز 38 : 5 )*
*v **قـَرِم : متلهف . ( مز 17 : 12 )*
*v **قطرت : ذابت . ( مز 119 : 28 )*
*v **قفص : حبس ، أغلق ، منع . ( مز 77 : 9 )*
*v **قلقل : المقصود هنا : احنِ . ( مز 69 : 23 ) **[FONT=&quot]

(ك) 

[/FONT]**v **كابدت : قاسيت بشدة . ( مز 116 : 3 ) *
*v **كامن : مختبئ . ( مز 17 : 12 )*
*v **كبول : قيود . ( مز 149 : 8 )*
*v **كرا / كروا : حَفـَر / حفروا . ( مز 7 : 15 )*
*v **كريمة : ثمينة . ( مز 49 : 8 )*
*v **كلام زفيرى : تنهداتى ، أنينى . ( مز 22 : 1 )*
*v **كُلـَى / كليتاى : المقصود : الأعماق و الدواخل و الضمير . ( مز 7 : 9 )*
*v **كُلـِّية : تماماً . ( مز 31 : 11 ) *
*v **كَمَلة : مفردها كامل . ( مز 37 : 18 ) **[FONT=&quot]

(ل) 

[/FONT]**v **لا تهلك : اسم لحن موسيقى . ( مز 57 : ع )*
*v **لهثت : إخراج اللسان من شدة العطش . ( مز 119 : 131 ) *
*v **لهج : تأمل ، تفكر . ( مز 39 : 3 ) **[FONT=&quot]

(م) 

[/FONT]**v **ماضٍ : حاد جداً . ( مز 57 : 4 )*
*v **مبذر : كيس البذور . ( مز 126 : 6 )*
*v **مترامين : المقصود هنا : الخضوع و دفع الجزية . ( مز 68 : 30 )*
*v **متعقبىَّ : مطاردىَّ . ( مز 49 : 5 )*
*v **متقدين : مشتعلين غيظاً و عداوة . ( مز 57 : 4 )*
*v **متقلبين : ذوى الرأى المتقلب . ( مز 119 : 113 ) *
*v **متوحدين : المقصود هنا المشردين . ( مز 68 : 6 ) *
*v **مُجَّان : مفردها ماجن ، و هو العابث و المازح . ( مز 35 : 16 )*
*v **مجمع القبائل : جماعة الشعوب . ( مز 7 : 7 ) *
*v **مُحزِّم : جامع الحزم . ( مز 129 : 7 )*
*v **محَّص : نقـَّى ، صفـَّى . 
( مز 17 : 3 )*
*v **محملة : إشارة إلى : الأحمال التى توضع فوق البقر أو البقر التى تحمل أولاداً فى بطنها . ( مز 144 : 14 ) *
*v **مخاصمة الألسن : اتهام الألسن ، كلام الخصوم . ( مز 31 : 20 )*
*v **مختفى / مختفيات : مخبأ ، مكمن . ( مز 10 : 8 )*
*v **مددتهم : أنميتهم ، وسعتهم . ( مز 44 : 2 )*
*v **مذهبة : قد تشير إلى : (1) الإخفاء و التغطية ، فيكون المزمور بهدف مساعدة المتعبد فى تغطية خطيته أو نتائجها بالتكفير عنها . (2) مزمور للعبادة الشخصية . (3) نوع اللحن الذى يرتل عليه المزمور . ( مز 16 : ع ) *
*v **مرام : رغبة ، شهوة . ( مز 27 : 12 )*
*v **مرتاع : منزعج . ( مز 30 : 7 )*
*v **مرفأ : ميناء . ( مز 107 : 30 )*
*v **مروج : مراعٍ خضراء . (مز 65 : 13)*
*v **مزالق : طرق زلقة لا تثبت عليها الأقدام . ( مز 73 : 18 )*
*v **مزمور : قصيدة دينية ملحنة . ( مز 3 : ع ) *
*v **مسقف : جعل له سقفاً .( مز 104 : 3 ) *
*v **مسنمة : متعددة القمم .( مز 68 : 16 )*
*v **مشقة : المقصود هنا : الأذى و الفساد . ( مز 10 : 7 )*
*v **مصاعد : هذه المزامير يرددها الصاعدون إلى أورشليم فى مواسم الأعياد . ( مز 120 : ع ) *
*v **مصطفين : محاصِرين ، ملتفين . ( مز 3 : 6 ) *
*v **مطالع : مفردها مطلع ، و هو موضع طلوع الشمس . و المقصود : مكان شروق الشمس و غروبها . ( مز 65 : 8 ) *
*v **معاول : آلات يستعملها البناؤون أو المزارعون للحفر . ( مز 74 : 6 )*
*v **معتنف : عنيف . ( مز 17 : 4 )*
*v **معهد / معاهد : المعهد هو مجلس ، معبد . ( مز 74 : 4 )*
*v **معيط : صائح ، صارخ.( مز 78 : 65 ) *
*v **مغشاة : مغطاة . ( مز 68 : 13 )*
*v **مقاصير : أعماق . ( مز 95 : 4 )*
*v **مقت : كرهت ، أبغضت.( مز 95 : 10 ) *
*v **مَلق : تودد برياء . ( مز 12 : 2 )*
*v **ممحوصة : مُنقاة ، مُصفـَّاة . ( مز 12 : 6 ) *
*v **مندوبات : انظر منتدب . ( منتدب : الذى دعى للقيام بعمل ما ولبى طوعاً و اختياراً . ) . ( مز 119 : 108 ) *
*v **منطقتنى : ألبستنى المِنطقة أى الحزام . ( مز 30 : 11 )*
*v **منفرداً : أنت وحدك . ( مز 4 : 8 ) *
*v **مؤامرة الرب : المقصود هنا : مشورة الرب أو مقاصده . ( مز 33 : 11 )*
*v **مؤامرة القديسين : مجلس أو محفل القديسين . ( مز 89 : 7 )*
*v **موت الابن : لحن معين أو آلة موسيقية . ( مز 9 : ع )*
*v **مؤخرين الجلوس : تنامون متأخرين . ( مز 127 : 2 )*
*v **مورة : المطر المبكر المنهمر فى فصل الخريف . ( مز 84 : 6 ) *
*v **ميازيب : شلال ، سيول .( مز 42 : 7 ) **[FONT=&quot]

(ن) 

[/FONT]**v **نازع : رامى السهام بالقوس . ( مز 78 : 9 ) *
*v **نافث : مطلق السموم كالحيات . ( مز 27 : 12 ) *
*v **ناقضتم : عارضتم ، خالفتم . ( مز 14 : 6 ) *
*v **نأمة : همس أو أنين داخلى . تعبير عن الكلام الذى يوحى بشئ . ( مز 36 : 1 )*
*v **نضح : سكب ، رش . ( مز 68 : 9 )*
*v **نعماء : أرض خصبة . ( مز 16 : 6 )*
*v **نفائسهم : أطايبهم أو مأكولاتهم الشهية . ( مز 141 : 4 ) *
*v **نقمات : مفردها نقمة ، و هو العقاب . ( مز 94 : 1 ) *
*v **نوء : رياح شديدة ، زوابع ، أمواج مضطربة . ( مز 55 : 8 ) 

**[FONT=&quot](هـ) 

[/FONT]**v **هاشماً : ممزقاً . ( مز 7 : 2 )*
*v **هدو : سكون ، هدوء ، راحة . ( مز 22 : 2 ) *
*v **هَفّ : طار بسرعة و خفة . ( مز 18 : 10 ) *
*v **هلال : أول أيام القمر ، اعتبره اليهود عيداً يقدمون فيه تقدمات خاصة . ( مز 81 : 3 ) *
*v **هللويا : سبحوا الله ، هللوا للرب . ( مز 104 : 35 ) *
*v **هوة : حفرة عميقة . ( مز 5 : 9 ) **[FONT=&quot]

(و) 

[/FONT]**v **وارِفاً : مزدهراً شديد الاخضرار و المقصود هنا : متعالياً . ( مز 37 : 35 )*
*v **وبار / وبر : حيوان برى يشبه الأرنب يعيش فى الصخور . ( مز 104 : 18 ) *
*v **وَحْد : وحيد . ( مز 25 : 16 ) *
*v **وحش القصب : وحش يختبئ بين القصب . ( مز 68 : 30 ) *
*v **وحيدتى : نفسى ، حياتى . ( مز 22 : 20 ) *
*v **وسناً : نوماً . ( مز 132 : 4 )*
*v **وليى : المقصود هنا : فادىَّ . ( مز 19 : 14 ) **[FONT=&quot]

(ي) 

[/FONT]**v **ياه : اختصار لاسم الله " يهوه " أى الكائن بذاته . ( مز 68 : 4 )*
*v **يبدون : يُظهرون . ( مز 145 : 7 )*
*v **يبقون : يثرثرون ، يكثرون من الكلام . ( مز 59 : 7 ) *
*v **يبكت : يوبخ ، يظهر عيباً ، يثبت . ( مز 94 : 10 ) *
*v **يتاماه : أيتامه . ( مز 109 : 12 )*
*v **يتقاولون : يتكلمون ، يقولون . ( مز 41 : 5 )*
*v **يتقد : يشتعل . ( مز 2 : 12 ) *
*v **يتكلم فىَّ : يتكلم ضدى بسوء . ( مز 69 : 12 )*
*v **يتناجون : يتهامسون . ( مز 41 : 7 )*
*v **يتنطق : يلبس المنطقة أى الحزام . ( مز 109 : 19 ) *
*v **يتهممنى : يلاحقنى ، يطاردنى . ( مز 56 : 1 ) *
*v **يتولون : يفرون هاربين . ( مز 21 : 12 ) *
*v **يجذل : يفرح ، يبتهج . ( مز 96 : 12 ) *
*v **يحدد : يجعله حاداً ، يسنه . ( مز 7 : 12 ) *
*v **يحرق : يصر بأسنانه . ( مز 37 : 12 )*
*v **يحلف للضرر : يحلف و لا يتراجع حتى لو كان فيه ضرر لنفسه .( مز 15 : 4 ) *
*v **يرذل : يرفض . ( مز 22 : 24 )*
*v **يرصد : يتربص ، يترقب . ( مز 71 : 10 )*
*v **يزكى : يُنجح ، يُصلح ، يُطـَهِّر . ( مز 119 : 9 ) *
*v **يزهو : ينمو ، يزهو . ( مز 92 : 12 )*
*v **يزوغوا : يبتعدوا . ( مز 78 : 30 )*
*v **يسبخ : يصعق ، يصرع ، ينطرح أرضاً . ( مز 76 : 6 )*
*v **يستسمن : يعتبرها سمينة ، يستطيبها . ( مز 20 : 3 )*
*v **يشى : يشوه سمعة الآخرين . ( مز 15 : 3 )*
*v **شضج : انظر ضجة . ( الضجة : هى الصخب ، الضوضاء . ) .( مز 39 : 6 )*
*v **يطأ : يدوس . ( مز 85 : 13 ) *
*v **يعلق : يسقط فى الفخ . ( مز 9 : 16 ) *
*v **يعلنى : يمرضنى ، يسقمنى . ( مز 77 : 10 ) *
*v **يغتاب : يُفترى عليه فى أثناء غيابه . ( مز 101 : 5 )*
*v **يغتبط : يسعد ، يفرح . ( مز 41 : 2 )*
*v **يغشى : يفقد الوعى . ( مز 77 : 3 )*
*v **يفطن : يدرك ، يفهم . ( مز 64 : 9 ) *
*v **يفغرون : يفتح فمه واسعاً . ( مز 22 : 7 )*
*v **يقدح : يُشعل . ( مز 29 : 7 )*
*v **يكتنفوننى : يحيطون بى .( مز 17 : 9 )*
*v **يُـكَم : يسد فمه بكمامة . ( مز 32 : 9 )*
*v **يلهج : يتأمل ، يتفكر . ( مز 1 : 2 )*
*v **يمخض : يتوجع ليلد . ( مز 7 : 14 )*
*v **يمرحها : يجعلها تمرح و تقفز . ( مز 29 : 6 ) *
*v **يمنطقنى : يلبسنى منطقة أى حزاماً . ( مز 18 : 32 )*
*v **ينصفون : يعيشون حتى منتصف عمرهم . ( مز 55 : 23 )*
*v **ينغض الرأس : يهز رأسه تعجباً و استهزاء . ( 22 : 7 )*
*v **ينفث : يطلق السموم كالحيات . ( مز 10 : 5 ) *
*v **يهر : ينبح ، يزمجر . ( مز 59 : 6 )*
*v **يؤخذون : يُقضى عليهم بالموت . ( مز 10 : 2 ) *
*v **يورد : يقود . ( مز 23 : 2 )*

*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]+ + + + + + + [/FONT]*​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (21 أغسطس 2013)

*طبعا موضوع رائع و مفيد جدا لاي حد بيقرا ف سفر المزامير 
و مش فاهم معنى كلمة 

ربنا يعوض تعبك 
بجد موضوع رائع و مفيد جدا جدا
ربنا يباركك و يعوض تعب محبتك 
شكرا بجد على الموضوع الرائع​*


----------

